# How to break 80 - 2 great tips



## superwerrie

*Tip 1: Don't be afraid of scoring well*

We all get 'on a roll' sometimes during a round, scoring 5 or 6 pars in a row or sometimes even 2 or 3 birdies in a row. It is at this point that we believe that it is simply too good to be true and that this great scoring has to end soon. We almost don't mind to follow this great run up with a few bogeys!

I had to learn to not 'be afraid' of scoring well, especially when I am 'on a roll'. It is important to stick to the basics when you get into a situation of scoring well. There is no reason why these 'good scores' should dry up. Simply keep your focus, stick to your pre-shot and enjoy 'being in the zone'.

*Tip 2: Accept your mistakes*

Ben Hogan (who was a perfectionist) famously said that "mistakes are human". We need to be realistic that we will make a few mistakes during our round.

I start my round by accepting that I probably will make a few mistakes, which means I will be mentally prepared when they do happen. Don't get me wrong, it is not that I go into my round focussing on the possibility of mistakes, I am simply realistic.

I always focus on preparing to the best of my ability and make the best swing I can make every time. If this results in a mistake, I simply accept it and do my best with the next shot in hand.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Spot On*

Excellent Thread.

I can really relate to both of those points especially the first one. In the past I have had a good round going and then started to think I was going too well. Then all of sudden you start making bogeys as if your mind wants to get you back into your normal comfort zone.

I agree, it's okay to keep playing well and no reason why it shouldn't continue. Keep the roll going and don't stop.


----------



## twoputt

Agree, staying in the zone is tough. If you make a mistake in the zone it's part of golf and was in the past. Just like said above, simply keep your focus and stick to your pre shot routine. Very good info for the mental part. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## superwerrie

*2 more great tips for breaking 80*

Thanks for your replies guys...yeah, we all have to keep working on our mental games to help us go as low as possible!

*
Here are two more tips to help you break 80:*

*1. Do not turn one bad shot into two bad shots*

If you find your ball in the trees and stay in the trees after your first atempt at a miracle escape shot, do not try the same miracle shot again! Make a quality decision and hit the ball out safely onto the fairway.

*2. Play the percentages*

You don't always need to hit your driver off the tee. If on a short par 4 for example, rather hit the ball safely onto the fairway with a 5-iron than getting into trouble with your driver.

It is all about playing shots which you can execute well, 90 percent of the time. There is no point in playing risky shots, which you may only execute well 10 percent of the time.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

I like the idea of starting your round understanding that you will make mistakes and its not going to perfect, I think this would help me, as when I start making mistakes, I get fustrated, think the whole round has gone to pot and my focus is lost. I'll try this next time and maybe I'll avoid that red mist after my first rubbish shot!


----------



## FrogsHair

I whole heartedly agree with all of the above posts, and would like to add this. I started breaking 90 when I developed a pretty good short game. (chipping, pitching, and putting) I started breaking 80 when I did not have to rely on my chipping, and pitching short game as much, when my GIR percentage became better. The days I break 80, are the days I am swinging well, hitting a lot of fairways, and greens in regulation. I don't get very many birdies, and have to settle for quite a few pars to do so. Also no double or triple bogeies on my card.


----------



## JerroldCarlton

Excellent point and a very important message. I think lots of people fail to see the importance of the mental game. This is something I encounter all the time as a golf instructor.

If you can do something once, you can do it again. You have to believe that yourself.


----------



## Big Hobbit

twoputt said:


> Agree, staying in the zone is tough. If you make a mistake in the zone it's part of golf and was in the past. Just like said above, simply keep your focus and stick to your pre shot routine. Very good info for the mental part. Thanks for the thread.


Staying in the zone for upwards of 4 hours is just about impossible, especially for us mere hackers. Ideally, you need a trigger to switch into the zone, and remember to relax between shots. The pre-shot routine needs a 'first move.' Mine is a slow speed 3/4 swing which, for me, is about taking the tension out of my set up and freeing my mind of all the other distractions. I then switch onto the target, and then back to making sure the takeaway speed is 'sensible.'

Be careful not to become embroiled in target fixation, or any one aspect of what you are trying to achieve. Sometimes target fixation will lead to excess tension, and lack of natural flow.


----------



## Tony Tolliver

This seems to be the “Holy Grail” number for a lot of golfers, doesn't it? If you ask a dozen or so pros how to break 80, you’ll probably get a dozen or so individual answers. The best advice I've gotten was to think about taking it one shot at a time. And, most importantly, the very first shot you take of the round. Whether it be with a driver or with a pitching wedge on a par-3. Keeping the ball in play is the first goal. The biggest force working against breaking through the 80 barrier is the fact that many golfers throw away too many shots off the tee.

It only takes one shank here or a duck hook there off the tee and this magical number can fly right out the window. Then, your hopes of breaking 80 for that round are shot. You have to train your mind to concentrate that much harder when you address a shot.


----------



## FrogsHair

80 is a good number to shoot for the golfer who has a consistent game. At my home course (par 71, 69.8/118), shooting a 79 works out to be a 9 hdcp ((8.8). Any golfer with a single digit hdcp, has a lot of quality practice/playing time invested in their game.


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Got that right FrogsHair...tons of quality practice and play time...

But, you forgot one thing! The financial investment to get there!!!


----------



## FrogsHair

Financial issues do need to be noted, especially if one is going to get involved with lessons from a qualified instructor. As for practicing the short game, a lot that can be done in one's back yard, and at most golf courses which offer free practice facilities. I built a back yard putting, chipping green for under $300 15 years ago. I suppose it might cost $600 today. The good thing about mine is that it is portable, and I can change the hole locations, and breaks when ever I want to. My full swing net cost me <$50. I live about 5 minutes (less than a gallon of gas round trip, or 45 minute walk) from my home course which has free putting, chipping, and short pitching greens. For $29 a month I can hit all the range balls I want, and I can play 18 holes for $9.50 anytime after 12 noon which includes a cart if I want it. Heck I even have a few dry lake beds near enough from home, that when the family goes out with the ATVs, I take my golf clubs, and set up cones for targets to practice my long game shots between ATV rides. I bought a 2' X 3'piece of synthetic turf to hit of of for $10 from a turf company's left over stock. My point is that there are quite a few scenarios that can be used that do not cost an arm and leg for the aspiring golfer to gain a decent golf game. I think where a lot of money is wasted by amateurs is buying the latest, greatest, poor shot curing, different types of clubs/putters as they become available. That is where I was most wasteful of my money until I wised up and figured out that the the equipment manufacturers were playing me more than I was playing golf. :laugh:


Tony Tolliver said:


> Got that right FrogsHair...tons of quality practice and play time...
> 
> But, you forgot one thing! The financial investment to get there!!!


----------

